# Can you use exterior composite siding as an interior finish?



## papakevin (Jul 15, 2012)

We put an addition on a cabin we own (2x4 stick built on 6x6 pressure treated pillars) and are now looking at interior finishes. Found an exterior 4 by 8 lapped siding that home depot offers which is primed and typically used for outdoor sheds. Any reason I shouldn't use it as an interior finish?  It is thicker than typical paneling options and primed, so painting wouldn't be an issue. Since it's the interior of a cabin, the wood look is appropriate. 

Just curious if there is anything I'm missing. I do not want to use drywall because it is a seasonal cabin, so humidity is not controlled year round. Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 15, 2012)

The siding is a version of the old T-111 and should be just fine for indoors. Just test a peice for offgassing by sticking a sheet inside the cabin for a week. This will give you a smell test.
Good luck.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 16, 2012)

To be on the safe side, you could ask the store to ask the manufacture. The studs in the house are set at 16 or 24 inch on center but usually set up for the outside so you may not be able to start in the corner, and if it is really goofy you may have to strap the wall first.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

My biggest concern would be exterior pressure treated chemicals.  As I recall, the lapped sheets are untreated but primed.  Neal (as usual) beat me to the important point:  installation may require trimming the lap to get a good corner.  You can solve this problem by sistering stud blocks where the paneling might not line up properly.

BTW, how are you insulating the walls?  Spray foam is a great choice because it seals and provides its own vapor barrier  . . .


----------

